# SCB Recon & Stingray Sport - Pricing



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Turn Key Factory Rigged boats:

1. $66,000 = SCB Stingray Sport, Mercury Racing 300XS, Full Welded Trailer by Coastline.
SR Sport Hull Option: Seat Box or Rear Rod Locker: $2000

2. $68,000 = SCB Recon, Mercury 250 ProXS, Full Welded Trailer by Coastline.

Boats feature:
Bob's Action Jack - Black Anodized
Hydraulic Steering
Full Function Insulated Livewell System
LED Nav/Anchor Lights
Real Carbon Fiber Dash Kits
Race Style Controls
MercMonitor & Link Gauges
Color Matched "SCB" Bucket Seats & Upholstery
Bilge Pumps
316 SS or better Hdw & Bolts
SCB Glass & Rigging Shop Quality

Popular Customer Options:
GPS
Trolling Motor System
Audio
Coolers
Power Pole
Custom Aluminum
LED Bars & Accent Lighting

Current Production Level is stronger than ever w/ shorter wait time.

SCB Factory
[email protected]
979 299-8172
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Simmons-Custom-Boats/491563474239612?ref=hl


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*0*

...


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

some beautiful boats, one day i hope i can own one of my dream boats, a SCB recon top drive, once i graduate college ill be saving for one


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Which console option is included for the Recon?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

reedkj said:


> Which console option is included for the Recon?


The standard console of the Recon is like the one pictured above on the metallic silver Recon. 
Our F-22 console is available on the Recon & Stingray for $500 upgrade.

Also standard on SCB's is the available Metallic Gel Coat finish. We can custom blend to color match.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Console shots*

.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Noticed yall moved further down the street. Much bigger place. Congrats.


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=293495&highlight=Scb+pricing

Just wondering if the price of materials have inflated. I love the boats, defiantly my retirement boat!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Kwhitley said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=293495&highlight=Scb+pricing
> 
> Just wondering if the price of materials have inflated. I love the boats, defiantly my retirement boat!


no motor, have you priced a 300xs?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff SATX said:


> no motor, have you priced a 300xs?


$24K maybe?


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

how wide is the recon


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

These prices still good?


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Kwhitley said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=293495&highlight=Scb+pricing
> 
> Just wondering if the price of materials have inflated. I love the boats, defiantly my retirement boat!


There has prob been a slight increase in supply and demand since 2010 also. Just saying business is business. Gas prices were also about 1/3 back then along with most other things.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

tamucc04 said:


> There has prob been a slight increase in supply and demand since 2010 also. Just saying business is business. Gas prices were also about 1/3 back then along with most other things.


yup

2010 economic recovery barely building steam

2014 Local economy strong national economy positive.

Supply and demand I doubt that high of a price increase due to materials.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Eric was still trying to just get boats out the door in 2010 and had very little profit in each boat. Now that demand is through the roof and the boat speaks for itself there is good profit in each boat.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice,,,,,,,, as always


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

THAT does it. Gonna start buying Lottery tickets.


----------

